# Seat Riser



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

ALMFamily gave me some help with this earlier which is fab. In the directions for construction of the riser I found They suggest using rubber feet under the joists, however their riser was to go onto an existing timber floor where as mine is to be built onto a solid concrete floor so does any one know if I will still need the rubber feet ? Also they refer to what will be achieved by constructing the said riser as directed 
" Act as a wide band absorber" i think i Understand this !

"Increase Tactile response" But I have no clue what this is? could someone enlighten me please


----------



## Rhonda (May 3, 2012)

Do you have floor plan, photos, more info on your setup?


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

I will try and post some photos but don't hold your breath


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

As far as the rubber feet, I saw these when I was doing some preliminary research on riser construction. I have not done any in depth analysis yet as I have a while to go until I start riser construction so I cannot offer any advice on riser construction on concrete. That said, if you want to isolate the riser, those may be a way to go.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Alm, I have tried to upload photos but not going well, I will persevere with it when I am not working on room, any info on tactile response? The room size is 5.6 metres X 4.1 metres with an alcove / entrance lobby of 4 metres x 1.75 metres which will include bar etc. the original ceiling height is 2.44 metres and over the viewing area I am installing a coffered ceiling with star effect in panels. As for equipment we are undecided and still researching hence I am here , Projectors it seems to be between The Panasonic Pt-AT5000e which has 3 yr warranty on machine but only 6 mnths on lamps, or the Epsom EH-TW9000 this comes with 3yrs on both machine and lamps. as regards AV Amp the pioneer VSXLX55 seems to be the one that we have been recommended to by two different companies. 
As for Blue ray players either sony BDPS780 or the Pioneer BDP-LX55

Any one have any thoughts on these as we complete novices
Cheers CHris


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Syko62 said:


> Thanks Alm, I have tried to upload photos but not going well, I will persevere with it when I am not working on room, any info on tactile response? The room size is 5.6 metres X 4.1 metres with an alcove / entrance lobby of 4 metres x 1.75 metres which will include bar etc. the original ceiling height is 2.44 metres and over the viewing area I am installing a coffered ceiling with star effect in panels. As for equipment we are undecided and still researching hence I am here , Projectors it seems to be between The Panasonic Pt-AT5000e which has 3 yr warranty on machine but only 6 mnths on lamps, or the Epsom EH-TW9000 this comes with 3yrs on both machine and lamps. as regards AV Amp the pioneer VSXLX55 seems to be the one that we have been recommended to by two different companies.
> As for Blue ray players either sony BDPS780 or the Pioneer BDP-LX55
> 
> Any one have any thoughts on these as we complete novices
> Cheers CHris


As far as posting pictures, here is a write-up from Sonnie himself - posting pics. Alternatively, I host my pictures on Photobucket and copy them here.

As far as tactile response, I am making a guess it has something to do with creating vibrations in your seats, furniture (as there are components called tactile transducers which affix to your furniture and create vibrations when fed LFE).

As far as gear suggestions, I highly suggest posting in the system recommendations forum. There are many knowledgeable people who monitor that forum that can point you in the right direction who don't often frequent the construction threads.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

OK thanks again as you can tell I am not the best at technology :heehee:


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

I have build seat risers out of garden timber onto a solid concrete floor, filled it up with glass wool and covered it with OSB with carpet on top. In my build thread ("How it was made") you can find some pictures.

I didn't use rubbers and (probably) because of the weight never had issues.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks HTip can't find those pictures though not used to this site yet lol


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Syko62 said:


> Thanks HTip can't find those pictures though not used to this site yet lol


If you look at the bottom left of his post you will see:

Chamber of Dreams
Finished room
How it was made
Equipment

Which is a clickable link. 
Here is the direct link http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nstruction/54859-chamber-dreams-how-made.html

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

You guys are so helpful thanks I seem to be saying that a lot just now :sn:

When I am not working on the HT I will post up the equipment I am considering and get some help and advice on that . I am just so enjoying the building and I can't wait to get it finished. Ha I think I have actually got some pictures to upload wonders will never cease.


----------



## HTip (Oct 10, 2011)

Syko62 said:


> Thanks HTip can't find those pictures though not used to this site yet lol


Because my links are in my sig I didn't post the direct link. Sorry for that 



robbo266317 said:


> If you look at the bottom left of his post you will see:
> 
> Chamber of Dreams
> Finished room
> ...


Thanks Bill :T


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Bill

I have found and used some instructions on the seating platform thanks to the help here .

I have removed my platform today and fitted some rubber strips under neath it as feet also isolated it from surrounding structure with some rubber sheets i had from an old horse lorry. Then i covered the bottom with polythene and fitted 200mm (8") of rock wool sound insulation. WOW what a difference that made to the room and it is a long way from completion, it is just so exciting doing this project and finding this site for all of your help it is so cool.

Cheers Chris


----------

